# Gorilla, Duck, Surf - what is your stance



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

My primary stance: Duck, 15/-15, standard.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Depends what I'm riding. Usually 24" apart with 24 degrees between angles. Park and everyday cruising is 12, -12, free ride and bombing groomers is 18,-6


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Knock-kneed fwd... uhm... "crane"? 
+21/+9
21" (standard)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wide Quack +15/-15!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorilla goose poop at 22" and +12 and -9 for everything


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Gorilla stance 23-3/4" and 12/-9 angles:happy:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Wide Quack +15/-15!!!!!




Mizu....why the !!!!!! and ??????? in every single one of your posts? Take it how you want but its really annoying. Was there a reason you added 5 exclamation points to the end of your post? Usually people have a reason for using them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

-15/15 centered goofy on the reference points





TimelessDescent said:


> Mizu....why the !!!!!! and ??????? in every single one of your posts? Take it how you want but its really annoying. Was there a reason you added 5 exclamation points to the end of your post? Usually people have a reason for using them.


my guess?????? cultural....NZ.....everyone in NZ shouts all the time!!!!!! Its his style yo!!!!!

Ever read any Chomps material?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> -15/15 centered goofy on the reference points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, bang on with the Aussie guess the first time around, Cobber!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

I switch mine up when i need to...but mostly stick to +21 +3 since I cant move my feet around like on a longboard. Ideally I look to be in a surfing stance or somewhat close to it, or a stance that can handle boardslides on a longboard skateboard....maybe +18 -3 or something like that. I never go too far neg on the rear leg since I dont spend much time in the park. My time in the park is equvialent to a 20ft great white in the shallows.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

TimelessDescent said:


> Mizu....why the !!!!!! and ??????? in every single one of your posts? Take it how you want but its really annoying. Was there a reason you added 5 exclamation points to the end of your post? Usually people have a reason for using them.


Yeah, like SK said!!!!!

It's my style!!!!!

Some people like to have images from the 70's as their Avatar, some people like to over punctuate!!!!!

If it's annoyin ya, try not readin my posts?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Nah, bang on with the Aussie guess the first time around, Cobber!!!!! :hairy:


good catch! i actually went back on some of your posts and looked but yea lulz.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Nah, bang on with the Aussie guess the first time around, Cobber!!!!! :hairy:



You sound like a loud obnoxious wanker mate.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

TimelessDescent said:


> You sound like a loud obnoxious wanker mate.


And you come across as a real dip shit!!!!!

So what's ya point?????


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ….my guess?????? cultural....NZ.....everyone in NZ shouts all the time!!!!!! Its his style yo!!!!!
> 
> *Ever read any Chomps material?*


:eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2:

How the *FUCK* did I get dragged into _this,..???????????_ :facepalm3:  :eyetwitch2:

*!!!!!!!**!!!!!!!*

The only posts I find annoying as written text,..? *"The Wall of Text!!" * Now _*THOSE*_ posts are annoying!!!! 

I guess I am to presume from SK's comment that some members here find my over enthusiastic _formatting_ of text to convey intent and emotion to be annoying,..??? For others here, maybe it's my (…in _their_ opinion,) excessive use of emoticons,..? 

Or quite possibly It's just,.. ME they don't care for,..??????

Personally,..? I find the overly _Anal Retentive_, nit picking individual who gets inexplicably annoyed over various irrelevant interwebz minutia,..? _THAT's_ annoying! :dunno: :hairy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> :eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2:
> 
> How the *FUCK* did I get dragged into _this,..???????????_ :facepalm3:  :eyetwitch2:
> 
> ...


Hahahaaa, I must've missed SK's addendum about you????? :laughat:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BTW,… I meant to ask! Just what the fuck exactly *is* a Gorilla stance??????


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no harm, it makes it much easier to identify who not to take seriously.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :
> I guess I am to presume from SK's comment that some members here find my over enthusiastic _formatting_ of text to convey intent and emotion to be annoying,..??? For others here, maybe it's my (…in _their_ opinion,) excessive use of emoticons,..?


I like you're style of posting. It's always clear, what and how you mean something. No puzzling. OTOH, I hate 5 word posts w/o punctuation and w/o smiley, which leave you asking is it a joke? A mean insinuation? A bored remark?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> no harm, it makes it much easier to identify who not to take seriously.


I just look for the Unicorn with a Rainbow!!!!! :happy:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> And you come across as a real dip shit!!!!!
> 
> So what's ya point?????


My point:
Not everyone from Australia acts like an obnoxious idiot... decent people from Australia dislike clowns like you that give them a bad name. 

Theres no justification to you continuing to use ???? and !!!! that makes any sense. Ohhh am i cramping your style? Get used to it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

neni said:


> I hate 5 word posts w/o punctuation and w/o smiley, which leave you asking is it a joke? A mean insinuation? A bored remark?


yes. it is.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Hahahaaa, I must've missed SK's addendum about you????? :laughat:


LOL!! Yea,.. One of these days I really need to get out thata way and ride with Snowklinger. I get the distinct impression we would wind up either being "Best Buds" or duking it out in a fist fight before the end of that day! :embarrased1: :lol: :hairy:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

TimelessDescent said:


> My point:
> Not everyone from Australia acts like an obnoxious idiot... decent people from Australia dislike clowns like you that give them a bad name.
> 
> Theres no justification to you continuing to use ???? and !!!! that makes any sense. Ohhh am i cramping your style? Get used to it.


he's illiterate. leave the poor retard alone.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I just look for the Unicorn with a Rainbow!!!!! :happy:


your loss. the coffee-shit i just took this morning has already forgotten more about snowboarding than you'll likely ever know.


my shit shreds.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

TimelessDescent said:


> My point:
> Not everyone from Australia acts like an obnoxious idiot... decent people from Australia dislike clowns like you that give them a bad name.
> 
> Theres no justification to you continuing to use ???? and !!!! that makes any sense. Ohhh am i cramping your style? Get used to it.


You keep on tellin yaself whatever ya feel to make all the hurt go away!!!!!

Fuckwit!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I just look for the Unicorn with a Rainbow!!!!! :happy:


No no no!! _NOT_ a Unicorn! Easy mistake to make but,.. It's a _"*FuckU*nicorn!"_ Which is fairly self explanatory in and of itself! 

 :hairy:




-edit-



ShredLife said:


> …..my shit shreds.


:eyetwitch2: I've had Hemorrhoids for over 30 years,… _Shredded Asshole,..??_ That'd make me grumpy as all fuck too!! :lol:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> your loss. the coffee-shit i just took this morning has already forgotten more about snowboarding than you'll likely ever know.
> 
> 
> my shit shreds.


Well, I hope you didn't flush that sucker, cause I'm up for a quiz!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> No no no!! _NOT_ a Unicorn! Easy mistake to make but,.. It's a _"*FuckU*nicorn!"_ Which is fairly self explanatory in and of itself!
> 
> :hairy:


That's why I haven't been ignorin those posts!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> he's illiterate. leave the poor retard alone.


If I could read this, someone would be in for it!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was merely pointing out styles. 

We would get along fantastically Chomps.

Bitches get left behind.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Get back to subject please. This is a poll and it is fun to watch how you ride.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

TimelessDescent said:


> You sound like a loud obnoxious wanker mate.


You wouldn't walk into a pub and start abusing the regulars now would you? If you did you'd be laying in the dust out front within minutes. It's you that's come across as the wanker, mate.

Anyway +18/-6 mostly but this season with 2 setups I'll be experimenting with duck on my more playful board, +12/-12 has worked in the past on demos etc.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok, back on topic. 18/-3, 23in stance. Would like to know what surfer, gorilla etc stances are? Not up to the terms yet.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

15/-15 22.5 inches. Does anybody know what SGoldwin meant by "Gorilla?" :icon_scratch:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> 15/-15 22.5 inches. Does anybody know what SGoldwin meant by "Gorilla?" :icon_scratch:


_We_ call them hunched critters with dangling arms n with wide duck stance Gorillas...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> _We_ call them hunched critters with dangling arms n with wide duck stance Gorillas...


This is what I pictured when the OP posted that, but I have no idea if that is actually a real idiom or slang term used to describe a particular stance or riding style. Or if it's just a term the OP uses and is only loosely associated with the knuckle dragging, out of control, Troglodyte Bombers I'm picturing!  :facepalm3:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> You wouldn't walk into a pub and start abusing the regulars now would you? If you did you'd be laying in the dust out front within minutes. It's you that's come across as the wanker, mate.
> 
> Anyway +18/-6 mostly but this season with 2 setups I'll be experimenting with duck on my more playful board, +12/-12 has worked in the past on demos etc.




Wtf are you talking about? This is no pub and I could give a shit if you or anyone else is a regular. I call it how I see it. Youre lucky I dont walk into your pub....I would stoot slap your ass in front of your girlfriend (if you had one).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Some _look_ like, some _act_ like...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Testing this year +18 +6 on my directional boards & +15 -9 on twin/park boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Testing this year +18 +6 on my directional boards & +15 -9 on twin/park boards.


That's pretty cool. Didn't manage to accustom to duck (tho I didn't try _hard_ yet). You've no problem with the transtion from fwd to duck? Ho do you overcome the urge to rotate the hip n hind knee? How long did it take to manage to ride both ways?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

neni said:


> That's pretty cool. Didn't manage to accustom to duck (tho I didn't try _hard_ yet). You've no problem with the transtion from fwd to duck? Ho do you overcome the urge to rotate the hip n hind knee? How long did it take to manage to ride both ways?


Reason for +18 +6 was to get ready for GS & SL racing. Today had my first ever experience at hard-booting +60 +50 was pretty weird. Got down the mountain in one piece. :injured:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

TimelessDescent said:


> Wtf are you talking about? This is no pub and I could give a shit if you or anyone else is a regular. I call it how I see it. Youre lucky I dont walk into your pub....I would stoot slap your ass in front of your girlfriend (if you had one).


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

ekb18c said:


>




I think you should respond to SnowHounds local yokel tough guy post instead....mine was just a joke sir.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

on my "main" (free-ride) board:
+33/+18
21" stance width


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Some _look_ like, *some act like...*











:lol: :rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3: :lol:

Girl,..? You called the _SHIT_ outta that one!!! 
Oh wait,.. I needed two more exclamation points,..!!!!!!!!!! There, that's better!!!!!
:facepalm3: :rofl3: 

:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

TimelessDescent said:


> My point:
> Not everyone from Australia acts like an obnoxious idiot... decent people from Australia dislike clowns like you that give them a bad name.
> 
> Theres no justification to you continuing to use ???? and !!!! that makes any sense. Ohhh am i cramping your style? Get used to it.


Where did this idiot come from??????? Sounds like a guy that gives his type a bad name!!!!!!!!! 

:finger1::finger1::finger1:

:hairy:

24"(need a lot of room for the boys) 15/-9


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

22-24", 12 duck


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

3 boards! With setups ranging in stance width from 21.5" to 24.75" All ridden with angles @ +18/-12! Oddly, my longest board is set up with the narrowest stance. :dunno: (I started out riding it @ 19" - +21/-9)


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

22" +16/-10
(Might go +20'ish this season)


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

This thread is golden, I can't pick my favourite post :happy:

23" +15 -15 Twin, +21 -9 Directional.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

My favorite post is the one where the one australian guy gets mad at the other australian guy for being too australian and then gets all Ricky Retardo and threatens to go into an online pub and knock some dude out in front of his girlfriend before he fingers her behind the bar. Rad!


I ride 12/-9 and width varies with board. Between 22 and 23.5.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

21"
-15/+15
:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Why is that odd? Seems obvious that it would be that way.


:lol: Well,.. I've never made any claims to be the _sharpest_ tool in the shed! :laugh: There are lots of things that probably should be, but aren't so "obvious" to me! :shrug:

Early on in my first full season, One of the members here was watching one of my "_Here's my riding, what's wrong with it_" videos commented that my stance looked very narrow! That was on my 163 directional Arbor. In the beginning, I was riding that board with a 19.25" stance! It's a full cambered deck and I have tried it at around 23" but I didn't care for it. Seems to perform best for me at the 21+" stance. (I found out later that with the much wider stance, the "camber" wasn't being used, flexing or performing effectively!)

On my shorter twin boards,.. I ride with my widest stance on my shortest board! (…it's a blunted tip board. So same effective edge as my 159.)

IDK,.. something about that just seemed somehow backwards to me! But it works, so I use it! :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Why is that odd? Seems obvious that it would be that way.


Why is this obvious?


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

neni said:


> Why is this obvious?


That was my thought exactly.

21", Duck +15 -12

I'll be trying a slight forward stance on the Custom X this year, maybe +18 +9...wish me luck


----------



## ITBVolks (Nov 2, 2014)

Cantered 23.5" 18/-15* duck. Might go 15/-12* depending.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Everyday riding, centered stance: +18/-9 @ 23.5"
When there's pow (bit more setback and I ride more surfy-ish): +18/-9 @ 22.5"

I'm 5'11".

I'll call my stance: the Totally Awesome Surfing Gorilla Duck... of Darkness.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

about +22/+14 ish, 10 degree back foot cant, set up so the buckles are on the inside


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CassMT said:


> set up so the buckles are on the inside


......




whhhhyyyyyyyyy??


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

back in the day, decades before rachets, the buckles were total crap. think chincy version of a backpack waist buckle, with no temp rating. they would pop All the time when goin gthru thickets and shit, or just in general riding, so we figured out that if you put the buckles inside you could cut that way down. then i got used to it, then u say fukkit, that's how i do


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

+18/-12 and wide enough to let the boys breathe without feeling vulnerable. :snowboard2:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> I hate 5 word posts w/o punctuation and w/o smiley


i hate that shit too


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

much prefered to 1000 words with 100 emoticons, i can't even look


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

24.5" +15/-12

Definitely want to try getting my backfoot to 0 or + on my directional. Haven't mustered the courage to do it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

CassMT said:


> back in the day, decades before rachets, the buckles were total crap. think chincy version of a backpack waist buckle, with no temp rating. they would pop All the time when goin gthru thickets and shit, or just in general riding, so we figured out that if you put the buckles inside you could cut that way down. then i got used to it, then u say fukkit, that's how i do


old Sims bindings?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> -15/15 centered goofy on the reference points
> 
> my guess?????? cultural....NZ.....everyone in NZ shouts all the time!!!!!! Its his style yo!!!!!
> 
> Ever read any Chomps material?


Here we go again, people thinking Kiwis wrestle crocodiles, wear thongs on our feet, say by crikey an awful lot and throw shrimp on the bbq...

Oh on topic, quack quack +36/-24 figure that one out


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Duck, +15/-15, 23.5" width (fairly average for someone 6'1" I think).

I also personally don't mind excessive punctuation, Aussies, Kiwis, or Chomps. :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Here we go again, people thinking Kiwis wrestle crocodiles, wear thongs on our feet, say by crikey an awful lot and throw shrimp on the bbq...
> 
> Oh on topic, quack quack +36/-24 figure that one out


Figured it out you where raised by ducks..:jumping1: +36/-24 quack:hairy:





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> Here we go again, people thinking Kiwis wrestle crocodiles, wear thongs on our feet, say by crikey an awful lot and throw shrimp on the bbq...
> 
> Oh on topic, quack quack +36/-24 figure that one out


No, you guys throw shrimp on the "Barbie".....


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

mine are +15/-2


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> old Sims bindings?


I can't count the number of days that began with a hunt for extra long bails for those torture devices.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Argo said:


> No, you guys throw shrimp on the "Barbie".....


"You guys" *sigh*


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> Oh on topic, quack quack +36/-24 figure that one out





SnowDogWax said:


> Figured it out you where raised by ducks..:jumping1: +36/-24 quack:hairy:



That's not Duck,..!! +36/-24? By god _that's_ Egyptian stance!!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> Oh on topic, quack quack +36/-24 figure that one out


No shame in fessing up your ballet past. No shame.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

It's called Sheep Stance!!!!!

They reckon it's stop their gumboots from gettin shit all over them!!!!! 

* See Manic!!!!! I know the difference between opposite sides of the ditch!!!!! :happy:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow this thread took a weird turn.

I'm about 18-19" and ride 12+/9-


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Wow this thread took a weird turn.


It's because of all the angles in it!!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Wow this thread took a weird turn.
> 
> I'm about 18-19" and ride 12+/9-



Wow that's weird.

I'm about 6'3" and ride 18+/-6 :hairy:


radiomuse did you hit the slopes yet?






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

radiomuse210 said:


> Wow this thread took a weird turn.





Mizu Kuma said:


> It's because of all the angles in it!!!!!


You're Puny! :rofl3:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

deagol said:


> old Sims bindings?


 sims but before that the burton, like u would get on a Performer, were total crap. and i would normally have 2 or 3 mods on each binding incl. bits we would scrap together from tele gear and duct tape


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol: Well,.. I've never made any claims to be the _sharpest_ tool in the shed! :laugh: There are lots of things that probably should be, but aren't so "obvious" to me! :shrug:
> 
> Early on in my first full season, One of the members here was watching one of my "_Here's my riding, what's wrong with it_" videos commented that my stance looked very narrow! That was on my 163 directional Arbor. In the beginning, I was riding that board with a 19.25" stance! It's a full cambered deck and I have tried it at around 23" but I didn't care for it. Seems to perform best for me at the 21+" stance. (I found out later that with the much wider stance, the "camber" wasn't being used, flexing or performing effectively!)
> 
> ...





neni said:


> Why is this obvious?


Not sure whether you guys are trying to troll/bait me, but I will respond anyway (and see how this develops - or devolves):
Narrower stance gives more torque/torsional leverage, which will help induce twist in a longer (and stiffer) board.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

highme said:


> I can't count the number of days that began with a hunt for extra long bails for those torture devices.


yeah, those old Sims bails would pop on me when landing a jump! pretty sketchy. The neon yellow piece of plastic that formed both toe and ankle straps was one piece that forced the straps to cross your foot at a certain angle. Some of us cut the part joining them to make them two separate straps that could be rotated slightly to somewhat increase comfort. 



CassMT said:


> sims but before that the burton, like u would get on a Performer, were total crap. and i would normally have 2 or 3 mods on each binding incl. bits we would scrap together from tele gear and duct tape


LOL, my first binding was the Burton fastex buckle highback. The strap would loosen after a few toeside turns, had to stop and tighten them several times per run. . I duct taped my Sorels to stiffen them up, looked as ugly as sin. Those were (not) the days...

The equipment, especially boots & bindings, has come a long long way.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> You're Puny! :rofl3:


Ohhhh, just check out my guns then!!!!!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Found myself most confortable with 22in width and +18/-9 on freeride/groomers board and +15/-12 on freestyle board.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Ohhhh, just check out my guns then!!!!!


:rofl3: 

Omg,… _NOT_ Puny,.. small, weak, scrawny! :lol: Pun-ney! (funny except with puns!)  :rofl3:





btw, love the road biker tan! :lol:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> I duct taped my Sorels to stiffen them up


Ski boot liners were much more stylish.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Quack Quack Standard board 15 / -12


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Ski boot liners were much more stylish.


had those too, after a while. There was a ski shop eons ago that had a big sale of ski boot liners (without the boot shell). These were a huge improvement over the felt liners that came with the Sorels. Prior to that, we wrapped our ankles with Ace bandages for support.

Back on topic, I have a split board with less steep angles: 30 on front and about 15 on back, 21" stance width.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Hard boots today, 2nd time ever... +35/+20





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Hard boots today, 2nd time ever... +35/+20


you better brace yourself for the mono-skiing comments... 

:deadhorse:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

deagol said:


> you better brace yourself for the mono-skiing comments...
> 
> :deadhorse:


Today SB 167 Cross BX board 26.1 waist. :facepalm3:

Tomorrow?




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> It's called Sheep Stance!!!!!
> 
> They reckon it's stop their gumboots from gettin shit all over them!!!!!
> 
> * See Manic!!!!! I know the difference between opposite sides of the ditch!!!!! :happy:


Just you wait, 20 more years of global warming and you'll want to live here too. There are a few ewes with your name on them


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Just you wait, 20 more years of global warming and you'll want to live here too. There are a few ewes with your name on them


Hahahaaa!!!!! :scared1:


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

+27, +12 forward stance on one and +21,-21 duck on another.


----------

